# kombucha safe while nursing?



## baileyann3 (May 12, 2008)

I am not an avid kombucha drinker, but I would like to be. Since its so expensive, i decided to make my own. My first batch will be bottle tonight. BUT- someone told me that it is dangerous to drink while nursing. It is like a detox, and all those toxins will be flushed out of my body through my breastmilk









I hardly ever drink it now (again, just too damn expensive) so will this be bad for my baby?

She is 17 months old, but a greater (read: frequent) nursing, including all night.

What do you think? Anyone have an article I can read?

xposted in good eating


----------



## marge234 (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm curious about that too. There's lots of Bs in Kombucha but I was also warned about detoxing.


----------



## Heba (Sep 24, 2004)

Dr Hale categorises Kombucha tea as L5 (=contraindicated), based on reports of severe illness and one fatality possibly associated with drinking the tea.


----------



## baileyann3 (May 12, 2008)

severe illness to the nursling or just to people who drink it? -- does it mention that in the book?

thank you for the reply. things aren't looking good for me

anyone here nurse and drink kombucha? or does anyones babes drink it?


----------



## Heba (Sep 24, 2004)

The person drinking it, if I recall correctly. I'll check the book tomorrow, but I don't think he gives many more details than are in this summary here: http://neonatal.ttuhsc.edu/discus/me...50/196929.html

Here's a thread from last year on drinking it while breastfeeding, with experiences of a few mamas who have done it: http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=838694


----------



## baileyann3 (May 12, 2008)

thank you.

it seems to me, that maybe it will secrete some toxins, but if she is drinking it too, then it will expel them from her too?

i dont know.. this adverse effect?? what does that mean. when i think adverse effect, i think, like eating a peanut and then your mouth swells up. right? i have had kombucha before, and honestly, i have never felt so energized it my life. i felt fantastic. and i noticed no change in my daughter. so, if this "adverse reaction" was to happen, would it be immediate, or from the first dose?

i guess i dont understand what sort or adverse reaction there was, and what that means. any insight?


----------



## Heba (Sep 24, 2004)

No idea - I'm not familiar with the source the poster quoted. Actually I had never heard of kombucha tea until I noticed a few weeks ago that it was on the list of contraindicated drugs in Dr Hale's book (there are relatively few things on there), and then just a few days later someone else posted a question about it here ("tea?").

So literally everything I know about kombucha I read in Hale's! He categorises so few things as L5 (contraindicated) that I'd be inclined to take it seriously...but then again, he readily admits that we don't know much about herbs and herbal remedies (I guess kombucha falls into this category) and breastfeeding, as relatively little research has been done in this area, so perhaps he errs on the side of caution until further research has been done...good luck with your decision!


----------



## Birdie B. (Jan 14, 2008)

Oh wow, I never even thought about it being contraindicated!







I don't drink it regularly, but I haven't avoided it while nursing. I hope that's not a problem!!


----------



## marge234 (Nov 1, 2008)

thank you for the info Heba!


----------

